
Douglas Crockford + Chuck Norris = @CrockfordFacts - roachsocal
http://twitter.com/CrockfordFacts
======
roachsocal
Doug Crockford made JSON so perfect it is timeless, hence no native Date
format. (<http://twitter.com/CrockfordFacts/status/10895664527>)

------
drgath
Douglas Crockford keeps a SpiderMonkey and a SquirrelFish as pets to amuse
him.

